# Tarjeta de identidad de extranjero TIE versus the Numero de Identificacion Extranjero



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi,
Can someone explain the difference between the TIE and the NIE for
foreign EU resident Expats living in Spain and whether the TIE is superior or
inferior to the NIE as regards Residency identification.
As I see the TIE seems to be on a par with the Spanish Identity Card
with the snazzy Photo id that you can proudly show to any check out
assistant and smile - whereas the NIE Resident green card is a cheapo
green non plastic Residency card ID that looks totally inferior to the TIE
card.


The Foreigners Identity Card & NIE number card


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone explain the difference between the TIE and the NIE for
> foreign EU resident Expats living in Spain and whether the TIE is superior or
> inferior to the NIE as regards Residency identification.
> ...



the NIE is a fiscal ID number - no more no less

EU citizens can't get a TIE - they get a green paper or green-plasticised-on-one-side-card-without-a-photo - which just states that they are registered as resident & specifically states that it can't be used as ID


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> the NIE is a fiscal ID number - no more no less
> 
> EU citizens can't get a TIE - they get a green paper or green-plasticised-on-one-side-card-without-a-photo - which just states that they are registered as resident & specifically states that it can't be used as ID


That's whats so strange about the small green NIE card. If your going to be living in
Spain for any considerable time, you would think they would give you photo card
NIE cards - just like the Spanish Citizens photo id cards. 
But I suppose that's why Expats have to back it up with a passport or drivers license,
for id.

Still on the plus side - theres no expiry date with the NIE Green card.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> the NIE is a fiscal ID number - no more no less
> 
> EU citizens can't get a TIE - they get a green paper or green-plasticised-on-one-side-card-without-a-photo - which just states that they are registered as resident & specifically states that it can't be used as ID


OK - I'll give you that (just)

NIE = ID number for foreigners
NIF = fiscal number for foreigners

However, NIE=NIF

Does anyone know what the fiscal equivalent is of the TIE? Is it the NIF? Is it derived in the same way as it is from a DNI?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> That's whats so strange about the small green NIE card. If your going to be living in
> Spain for any considerable time, you would think they would give you photo card
> identity NIE cards - just like the Spanish Citizens photo id cards.
> 
> Still on the plus side - theres no expiry date with the NIE Green card.


the green card isn't a NIE card - it's a _resident registration card

_you don't have to be resident to have a NIE - & that comes on a white A4 sheet of paper if you aren't resident


we used to get photo ID resident cards - but an EU directive says that Spain can't insist we carry ID cards if our 'home' country doesn't issue them

so we're stuck with having to use our passports as photo ID - though a photo driving license will often/usually be accepted


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> OK - I'll give you that (just)
> 
> NIE = ID number for foreigners
> NIF = fiscal number for foreigners
> ...


snikpoh,
I think NIF = Número de Identificación Fiscal, for Spaniards that is, nothing to do with foreigners. For EU members, as Xabia and yourself say, our NIE is also our NIF


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I accompanied a friend to Court last week -she was a witness, not the defendant - and my driving licence was accepted as ID. It's been accepted by the police, at our local Ayto, as a credit card 'guarantee....in fact, whenever and wherever I've been asked for ID.
I don't carry my passport and green A4 residency doc around and tbh I don't want any more plastic cards.
Credit card, driving licence, seg soc card, health insurance card....that's quite enough!
I thought I'd lost my seg soc card and applied for a replacement but fortunately found it which was just as well as that was two years ago and I'm still waiting..
So I prefer to carry fewer things to lose.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> snikpoh,
> I think NIF = Número de Identificación Fiscal, for Spaniards that is, nothing to do with foreigners. For EU members, as Xabia and yourself say, our NIE is also our NIF


Actually, no. 

NIF is Fiscal Identification Number for both (but then I'm being pedantic).

NIE (strictly speaking) is just an identification number.

At the end of the day, it doesn't matter for us foreigners as they are the same (which is what we are all saying).

I have often been asked for my NIF - I just wanted to point out that there is no different number for us (unlike for the Spanish) hence my question about TIE.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Actually, no.
> 
> NIF is Fiscal Identification Number for both (but then I'm being pedantic).
> 
> ...


looking at the photos on the link the number on the TIE is the NIE number


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> looking at the photos on the link the number on the TIE is the NIE number


Well spotted (duh!) I should have followed the link.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> so we're stuck with having to use our passports as photo ID - though a photo driving license will often/usually be accepted


The Spanish Driving Licence (with photo) is legally a form of ID. I can't recall which law states that.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> The Spanish Driving Licence (with photo) is legally a form of ID. I can't recall which law states that.


ahh - but is the UK/EU one?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> ahh - but is the UK/EU one?


AFAIK, in Spain it is only the Spanish D/L that is an official ID, otherwise anybody could mock up a photo d/l from another country.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I accompanied a friend to Court last week -she was a witness, not the defendant - and my driving licence was accepted as ID. It's been accepted by the police, at our local Ayto, as a credit card 'guarantee....in fact, whenever and wherever I've been asked for ID.
> I don't carry my passport and green A4 residency doc around and tbh I don't want any more plastic cards.
> Credit card, driving licence, seg soc card, health insurance card....that's quite enough!
> I thought I'd lost my seg soc card and applied for a replacement but fortunately found it which was just as well as that was two years ago and I'm still waiting..
> So I prefer to carry fewer things to lose.


I never carry ID other than my Spanish driving license with me. However, when I go to the bank, and to sign on and off self employed I need the green thingy and passport. Maybe in the post office too, but those things come up once a year or less.



snikpoh said:


> Actually, no.
> 
> NIF is Fiscal Identification Number for both (but then I'm being pedantic).
> 
> ...


Oh! I was confused when you said


> NIF = fiscal number for foreigners


 'cos it's not only for foreigners. 

I have very seldom been asked for my NIF, probably because most officials know that as a foreigner it's the same as the NIE and that's the first thing they ask for so they just copy it.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You all appear to be missing something. The TIE is for Non EU foreigners only. They still get a card , same as Spanish nationals, & like we used to & valid for 5 years.

Here is first line from link.
"La Tarjeta de identidad de extranjero es el documento destinado a identificar a los extranjeros no comunitarios "


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I never carry ID other than my Spanish driving license with me. However, when I go to the bank, and to sign on and off self employed I need the green thingy and passport. Maybe in the post office too, but those things come up once a year or less.


My wife signed on for 4 years with just her driving licence & 'demanda' (?)
I only ever use the D/L , post office as well.
I asked at the GC when I was in there one day & he said the D/L alone is perfectly acceptable. 
I suppose it had to be seeing as we were doing statements & he'd accepted it earlier !


----------

